# Ibew Local 11 POE



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Don't give up, it is a many year process. Now you know what they want if you reapply. 
In the mean time try going door to door to contractors asking for any work because you want to learn.
*If you get a job do what you are told don't complain.
Don't go on your phone.
Learn Learn Learn.*
It will count for something next time.

Also for a $100 investment you can by a 1/2 " EMT bender, 2 bundles of EMT conduit.
Watch Utube and practice bending pipe and get real good, if you do get a job and get a chance you could say "Do you want me to do that while you do something more important" It will show you wanted to learn.

Good luck
Cowboy.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @dcfromthe626!

I agree with cowboy's advice and will add you use the search feature here and look for posts on becoming an apprentice. 

Enjoy your ride here.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

@dcfromthe626! Welcome to the forum.

I cannot help with the IBEW end of things, however I would like you to take a minute or two and fill out your profile. Just put something like "looking to join trade" or something similar. Here's instructions to help.

Enjoy your stay here.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

dcfromthe626 said:


> I applied for an apprenticeship at the local in my area, Local 11, back in 2019. Unfortunately because of the pandemic, I know much of the application processing has stopped and started back up in November 2020 and i have completed my interview. I got a score of 83.5%, which i know isn't a good score, and am now placed at 453 with 50 others with the same score. I am highly interested and KNOW that this is what I want to do. I have no experience in the construction field but I am looking for work in a related field. I've bought myself books to self-teach basic electricity knowledge. My question is how likely am I to get chosen to follow through to the boot camp? What can I do to improve my chances? Is there anybody else on this forum who has more of an insight of what is going on with the apprenticeships at Local 11?


The bottom line is, unless 452 people who scored higher decline the job, or are somehow disqualified for some reason, you're at # 453.I don't know how many people Local 11 puts in a class or how many classes they start at the same time, but... the bottom line is it is not looking good for you with such a high number. Now if you know where you went right and where you went wrong, you have time to work on those improvements and if possible, get some experience in the field or related field or at least a blue collar position for the next time you can re-apply and try again.


----------



## ConstantStudent (Oct 6, 2018)

Dcfrom im a 2nd year apprentice with ibew 11 right now they are starting up bootcamps for the massive backlog they have had building up for a year. 83.5 isn't so bad. Max score is an 85. If you want to be the squeaky wheel id contact david nott who u can find off laett site.. goodluck


----------

